# Do I have a brake problem or a LEAD FOOT!?!?!?



## Michie826 (May 24, 2004)

Hey y'all, I have a 2001 SE and when I drive erratically (normal for me) and hit my brakes, I think I feel what the manual described as my ABS kicking in (the kinda jerky movement in the pedal & car). My car has no braking problems (in other words---it stops when I BRAKE) but, this has me wondering if I drive as wildly as other ppl tell me.

So for the past couple days, I've experimented and braked at normal speeds and distances-----absolutely no problems, jerking, anything.....

Does it sound like my ABS is indeed kicking in and I need to stop driving like a bat outta hell or shall I have myself or my car committed to the psych ward?!?!???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sounds like abs because of you driving like a bat outta hell...........


----------



## Jiganto (Jun 8, 2004)

yup ur abs, i have the same "driving" problem lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Once again, this is why ABS sucks. Get it removed, take out the fuse or just dont push the brake pedal as hard. Other than in snow and some rain, ABS is useless and does more harm than it does good in dry.


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

Erm, if your ABS is kicking in that much you're probably driving more like a douche bag than a bat out of hell. Sorry, I can't find bad irratic driving funny. Fast is one thing, flying up on my a** at a stoplight is another.

I've heard of older(up to mid 90s) GM cars having problems with their ABS getting oversensitive from dust and what-not, especially in FWDs, nothing as far as Nissan goes.


----------



## Michie826 (May 24, 2004)

gliscameria said:


> Erm, if your ABS is kicking in that much you're probably driving more like a douche bag than a bat out of hell. Sorry, I can't find bad irratic driving funny. Fast is one thing, flying up on my a** at a stoplight is another.
> 
> I've heard of older(up to mid 90s) GM cars having problems with their ABS getting oversensitive from dust and what-not, especially in FWDs, nothing as far as Nissan goes.



Whoa, Nelly......Don't get your Nissan caught in your nASSin.....I never made a joke about this. Judging by some of the pics here, my factory-azz Nissy is nothing to fear. I do drive fast---and hard---my salesperson even told me this. I was asking a question hoping to get an answer and I thank those who stepped up (you need not take a bow). Furthermore, if I did see your :dumbass: at a stoplight, you should worry about something else flying up on your a**.


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, you are making a joke out of your bad driving.(See first post)
In everyday driving on dry pavement there is no reason to have the ABS kicking in(assuming they are working properly) that often. If your car is feeling the need to adjust for your driving in ideal conditions, you really aren't leaving it any room to help in a less than ideal situation, such as some dust or rocks on the road.

So, Chill... in your driving and your posts.


----------



## davejay (Feb 20, 2004)

*My unrequested two cents*

Here's the trouble with braking so that the ABS kicks in on dry pavement: you have no margin for error left. That's not a problem with ABS per se, mind you; it's just that ABS cars tell you that you have no margin for error left by engaging. Without ABS, you'd get chirping tires and perhaps lock a tire up.

So let's say you regularly wait long enough to hit the brakes that your ABS engages in as you come to a stop. 99% of that time, you stop. Groovy.

Now, if you misjudge the distance, and realize you've actually waited too long to hit the brakes, you're screwed, because you're already at maximum braking. You've got nothing left. Uh oh.

Still, you might be perfect. It's possible. You might NEVER make a mistake. Groovy.

Until you judge the distance perfectly, mash the pedal, and someone in the next lane decides to pull into yours. Or a bunny runs across the road (happened to me just last week). Or the guy you're pulling in behind wants to execute a little insurance fraud, and pops it into reverse for a second.

Uh oh.

I highly recommend you leave yourself more margin for error when braking. It's how I've gone 17 years without rear-ending anyone, although I've come very close -- margin of error saved my ass every time.

/end of lecture


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

nicely said, nicely said


----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

lol...im going to have to agree w/ gliscameria.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

I will agree with *gliscameria* as well, though he could have been gentler in his firts post.

*Davejay* put it well. A driver driving _perfectly_ would never invoke a properly sorted out ABS system, even on a race track.

Someone constantly invokling ABS on drive pavement might _feel_ like s/he is going blindingly fast ... but is actually driving foolishly/erratically which is actually slow. :thumbdwn: 

I hate ABS. That was one of the reasons I went with a SpecV over other cars. It was cheaper AND didn't have ABS in most models. :thumbup:


----------

